# Learning Engraving



## Beathard (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry I've been missing lately. I've been taking up engraving. Had a class a week ago. Getting ready to start doing rings, buckles, knives and firearms. I have a firearms class at the end of the month.  Here is an example of day 7.  It's on a 2" x 2" steel plate.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice work Brother!


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 4, 2011)

And necessary.  In our last lodge meeting one of the brethren noticed there were three PM's portraits missing from the wall.  He asked and the secretary said he had been looking for an engraver but thought he'd have to go with computer etching instead.


----------



## THemenway (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, that is pretty sweet looking!
Did you do that freehand?


----------



## Beathard (Jul 7, 2011)

Drew it with pencil onto the metal. Then engraved by hand.


----------



## THemenway (Jul 8, 2011)

Very Nice. I had never thought about engraving my firearms. Now my wheels are turning!


----------



## choppersteve03 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dammn, looks good brother .


----------



## Beathard (Jul 9, 2011)

Thought I would attempt to engrave a portrait. This is my son's senior picture.


----------



## THemenway (Jul 9, 2011)

That's pretty nice. Is it similar to scrimshaw, where you wipe down the lines you engrave with ink?


----------



## Beathard (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes it is. The major difference is depth. Scrimshaw uses deeper lines to get dark areas. Engraving uses more lines.


----------



## Beathard (Jul 10, 2011)

First knife: done with a basket-weave pattern.


----------



## Beathard (Jul 13, 2011)

About to do my second knife. I thought I would try a Celtic knot design. I had to learn how to draw one. I also had to deal with a curve in the knife. What do you think about my first knot?

Masonic designs and a pistol are coming next.  Anyone want some custom lodge jewels?


----------



## THemenway (Jul 14, 2011)

Very Cool! You gonna post a pic of the knife when you are done?


----------



## Joseph_OConnor (Jul 15, 2011)

Very cool, looks as if you have a real talent. I will have to check locally for a class like this....lots of ideas and applications for these skills


----------



## THemenway (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you gonna bring us up to date with pics of your current projects?


----------



## Beathard (Aug 1, 2011)

Heritage Arms 45 Long Colt (peacemaker replica). Was blued with no engraving. I did the engraving last week and then did a French Gray finish. 
Photos aren't the best, but I think you will get the idea.


----------



## THemenway (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, I am jealous. You have a real talent there. The engraving makes a huge difference.


----------



## mrpesas (Aug 2, 2011)

That is some AWESOME work!
Do you have a picture of the equipment you use?  
And where did you take the class?


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Can you engrave my s&c ring for a fee?


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2011)

Brother, that looks amazing!  What kind of jewelry work would you consider undertaking?  Also, what are you using to do the engraving?

Keep it up, brother!


----------



## Beathard (Aug 3, 2011)

The classes are taught by GRS Tools. They are in Emporia Kansas. The equipment is pretty expensive, but once purchased the work is not that difficult if you can draw and have good eye hand coordination. I am making my first ring this weekend. I will post it. If you like the work I will be happy to do more for brother masons.


----------



## THemenway (Aug 3, 2011)

The equipment is pretty expensive
NOT A PROBLEM 
The work is not that difficult if you have good eye hand coordination.
NOT A PROBLEM
The work is not that difficult if you can draw.
DANG, ALMOST HAD IT!!!!!!


----------



## Beathard (Aug 14, 2011)

Practice plate for a shotgun. It a 2" square brass plate.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 14, 2011)

You have quite a skill brother,the 45 is amazing god has blessed you with quite the talent.


----------



## Dow Mathis (Aug 17, 2011)

Beathard said:


> Practice plate for a shotgun. It a 2" square brass plate.



Well done!


----------



## Beathard (Aug 26, 2011)

Latest keychain.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet tree rodent


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 28, 2011)

Good work!  You have the touch brother.


----------

